# مهندسة طيران متفوقه من اليمن (حوار)



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بما ان قسمنا (قسم الطيران) لا يضم بين جنباته اي عنصر نسائي الا فيما ندر ...... انقل لكم هذا الطراز المشرف من مهندساتنا العربيات المسلمات .... و هي ليست مهندسه كمبيوتر او اتصالات او غير ذلك من التخصصات الخفيفه ,,,,,,,, انها مهندسة طيران و ممارسة للمجال 

انها مهندسة الطيران .... نازك الجرو ..... من اليمن​ 



 
اتترككم مع حوار اجري مع هذا النموذج اليمني المشرف ... 
----------------------------------------
صنعاء: نسيبة عبدالله غشيم - تظهر لك حين تراها من مسافة بعيدة أنها أحد مهندسي الطائرات، وما إن تقترب حتى تدرك أنها ليست إلا المهندسة اليمنية الوحيدة في مجال الطيران ..نازك الجرو، تعمل في صيانة مختلف الطائرات، وترافق الطائرات في رحلاتها منذ عام1982 وحتى الآن، وقد وصلت حاليا إلى درجة مفتش طيران، وتم انتخابها عضوا في اللجنة العربية لإلكترونيات الطيران بتونس، نازك سعيدة بعملها الذي تصفه أنه شيق، ومثير . 

مع نازك في اللقاء التالي

* كيف تم التحاقك بهندسة الطيران؟، وما هي الطائرات التي تتعاملين معها؟

ـ بدأت العمل في هندسة الطيران عقب تخرجي في عام 1982 على طائرة البوينج بواسطة الخطوط الجوية الباكستانية، وبعدها حصلت على الإجازة الأساسية في الطيران من إثيوبيا عام 1987، ثم حصلت على صيانة طائرات"التوبيلف" في روسيا، وإجازة صيانة طائرات "الإيرباص" عام 2002، وبعدها إجازة في صيانة طائرات البوينج الحديثة.

* هل تقومين بمرافقة الطائرات أثناء الرحلات بشكل مستمر؟

ـ عملي الأساسي ميداني، حيث أقوم بعمل الفحوصات الدورية للطائرة، وإصلاح الإعطاب في أجهزتها، كما أقوم بمرافقة الطائرة حسب جدول مناوبتي، وبحكم حصولي على إجازات في الطائرات بشكل دائم للصيانة المستمرة، سواء في الجو أو في المطارات التي تهبط فيها الطائرة.

* باعتبارك الوحيدة في هذا المجال وناجحة فيه، كيف ينظر إليك المجتمع ؟

ـ في البداية واجهتني صعوبات كثيرة، وقد وقف الكثيرون أمامي، ومثلوا حجر عثرة أمامي، فلم يسبق لامرأة أن عملت في هذا المجال، ولكن بالصبر وحبي لعملي تجاوزت تلك المرحلة، وجعلتها دافعا لي للنجاح.

* كيف تتعامل أسرتك معك وأنت المسافرة دائما ؟

ـ أسرتي أحاطتني بالرعاية والدعم من البداية على دراسة الهندسة، والعمل في مجالها وحاليا أنا زوجة وأم لثلاثة أبناء ناجحين في دراستهم التي وصلت للمرحلة الجامعية، وزوجي رجل متفهم، ويقف إلى جانبي ويشجعني، وكذلك أبنائي يقدرون حاجة عملي المستمرة لسفري، ومن جهتي تمكنت من التوفيق بين عملي خارج البيت وداخله.

* هل ترعبك أعطال الطائرة التي تحدث أثناء عملية التحليق في الجو؟، وهل تعرضت لمواقف من هذا النوع؟

ـ من يعمل في مجال الطيران يواجه مشاكل مثل عدم استجابة بعض الأنظمة أثناء تأدية الفحص عليها، مما يضطره للرجوع إلى دلائل الصيانة، وهذا لا مشكلة فيه، لأنك مازلت على الأرض، أما بالنسبة للجو فإنه عندما تواجهني صعوبات ألجأ إلى "الحكم" وهو كتاب يعتبره مهندسو الطيران المرجع في الحالات الاضطرارية.
وأشد موقف تعرضت له وأنا على متن الطائرة في سماء جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية، حيث حدث أن امتنع الطيار الأوتوماتيكي من الارتباط بالطائرة، حاولت معرفة الأسباب التي تمنعه الارتباط، وشعرت حينها بالخطر، إلا أنني لم أسمح له بأن يتجاوز الحد الذي يمكنني من البحث في أسرع وقت ممكن عن الخلل الذي كان ناجما عن أحد الأزرار الخاصة بالارتباط، وأصلحته سريعا ووصلت الرحلة غايتها بأمان.

* ما الإجراءات التي يتعرض لها مهندسو الطيران في حالة التسبب بخطأ فني عند صيانة الطائرة، وهل تعرضت يوما لمثل تلك الإجراءات ؟

ـ يتعرض في البداية للمساءلة، ومن ثم العقوبة الصارمة المتمثلة في العقوبة المادية أو إيقاف لإجازات الطيران، وعني شخصيا لم أتعرض يوما لمثل هذه الإجراءات.

* هل شعرت يوما بالخوف من الطائرة؟

ـ يحدث أن أشعر بالخوف عندما يكون هناك خطر لا يمكنني عمل شيء بشأنه، وأذكر أنه في إحدى المرات ونحن على متن الطائرة، لا حظنا وجود سحب كثيفة تغطي السماء وتحجب الرؤية، وكان كابتن الطائرة كلما تقدم وسط السحاب تلقى إنذارا بأن أحد الأجهزة سيحدث ارتطاما بجسم ما، وبحكم علمي بخطورة الموقف انتابني خوف شديد وقلق، ولولا رعاية الله لما كانت الطائرة والركاب نجوا من ذلك الحادث.

* بماذا تنصحين راغبات الالتحاق بالعمل في مجال هندسة الطيران؟

ـ أقول لهن.. لستن أقل من الرجل، وبالإرادة سوف تتمكن من النجاح، بل والتفوق في هذا المجال، لكن المهم أن يكون دافع الالتحاق هو حب المجال نفسه والاقتناع به

--------------------------------------------------------------------
المصدر : http://www.almotamar.net/news/37707.htm


----------



## virtualknight (18 أبريل 2008)

نفخر بوجود نماذج مشرفة وناجحة مثل هذه السيدة وشكرا على اللقاء الجميل.


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تبارك الله وماشاء الله 
رغم ان اغلب النساء في اليمن غير متعلمات ونسبة الاميه بينهن كبيرة 
وفعلا نموذج رررررررررائع ومشرف جدا 
هكذا هم نساء المسلمات رغم ان المجال نفسه
قد لا يلائم المرآة ولكن هذا النموذج وضح ان المرآة ولله الحمد قادرة بفضل الله 
اشكرك مشرفنا العزيز على نقل الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم


----------



## methaq altam (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكورات خواتي العزيزات من اليمن انا يمني ولكن حبيت ان اشكر ايضا الاخت ورده الجنه لقولها اكثرهن مش متعلمات كان في قديم الزمان اما الان فهن يزاحمن الرجال في المناصب وفيه احصائيه تابعيها تعرفي ان شاء الله مستوى الاميه في اليمن هبط كثير جدا مع احترامي الخالص لكما خواتي العزيزات


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (18 أبريل 2008)

ربما اخي الكريم وهذا اكيد فخر لنا ولليمن كلها لا وللمسلمين بالكامل ولله الحمد
ومش حنختلف ربنا يزيل كل مافيه شر لليمن وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## methaq altam (19 أبريل 2008)

امين يارب وزاد المتعلمات مثلكم ان شاء الله وسط اليمن 
je vous souhaite de bonne réussite


----------

